
Harvard MBA's ditch banks for tech firms - shahryc
https://www.bostonglobe.com/business/2015/08/06/for-harvard-mbas-congrats-bank-job-really-means-sorry/xJGePLwQsr853cK4NLyraJ/story.html
======
garethsprice
Brings to mind the "Harvard MBA Indicator" \- want to see where the next
bubble is? Look where Harvard MBA grads head...

[http://dealbook.nytimes.com/2009/11/05/a-contrary-
indicator-...](http://dealbook.nytimes.com/2009/11/05/a-contrary-indicator-on-
mbas-and-stocks/?_r=0)

------
shahryc
"...offer greater pay, less strenuous work pace."

